# [SOLVED] DSL keeps dropping every few hours



## smooshie (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi y'all 

I have an Earthlink DSL connection (3 Mbps) in my apartment, and it keeps going out, seemingly at random. The outages last anywhere from a minute to a few hours, and tend to be in clusters (sometimes my connection is fine for months, sometimes there's dozens in a week). This has been happening on and off for a few months now, starting in August. I've called Earthlink, but they've been unhelpful, and the only advice they had was to buy a new modem, which I did, yet the problem remains.

Other stuff I've tried includes: "Turning it on and off", checking the cables (and Earthlink sent me new cables with the new modem), resetting the modem, and resetting the modem's settings.

I've attached the ipconfig /all results, as well as some tests from my modem's diagnostic page while the connection was down in the text file, an image from my modem's diag page while the connection was down, and an image of my current network settings.

Any ideas what might be wrong? Thanks, and please let me know if y'all need more info 

Edit: BTW my Event Viewer doesn't show any errors. And my modem's a Zyxel P-660R-D1.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DSL keeps dropping every few hours*

Call the ISP and have them run a line quality check and look at the logs in the Modem.


----------



## smooshie (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: DSL keeps dropping every few hours*

Ok, I finally managed to call them.

Anyways, they ran a line test (while my connection was working), and said it came out clean, and told me if it disconnects again, to call them back. Guy seemed clueless as to a possible cause, suggesting maintenance or interference issues (both of which I highly doubt).

Thanks for the advice, I'll update if & when it d/c's again


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DSL keeps dropping every few hours*

They will always tell you that . . you have to press them to look atthe lmodem logs to see what has happened . .


----------



## smooshie (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: DSL keeps dropping every few hours*

Thanks 

Earthlink was very vague, I kept on asking them if the logs showed anything, they just said they have logs. Woohoo. Anyway, finally pestered them into sending a Verizon tech, who tested the modem and said it's fine. I haven't had any trouble with it for the past two days, and the tech said it could be weather related (we've had some rain/snow before my problems started). That said, he told me bad weather isn't supposed to cause dc's, but he can't test it now since it's working fine, so he gave me a card to call him if it happens again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

DSL can be very sensitive to weather if the phone lines are at all flakey . . Good luck with it!


----------

